# Which hacks to add?



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok,

My HDD died, So I have a new one on order (having gone back and ordered the cachecard drivers as I forgot them).

Anyway, you can see from my sig that I had some other hacks on my Tivo, but should I take the chance to upgrade some of them?

For example should I go for Tivoweb plus over tivoweb?

Mode 0 and EndPad are no brainers

Any ideas welcome.

thanks

Alan


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

sort now playing and global blocklists are pretty useful - but I'm biased as I wrote them 

They'll both be on your disk preinstalled anyway (part of the standard setup).


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Ahh I did have "sort now playing", but I hadnt seen global blocklists - it looks really useful esp as the new disk will be bigger 

Any thoughts on TW v TWP?


----------



## SJBrooks (Apr 24, 2004)

I am in the same position as Fred1 and would also be interested on Tivoweb vs Tivoweb Plus and which hacks/modules members of the forum would recommend.

Wasn't there one where the green/red "button" which gave users an idea how far into the recording it was by changing in cake slices from green to red?

Simon


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

SJBrooks said:


> I am in the same position as Fred1 and would also be interested on Tivoweb vs Tivoweb Plus and which hacks/modules members of the forum would recommend.
> 
> Wasn't there one where the green/red "button" which gave users an idea how far into the recording it was by changing in cake slices from green to red?


I suggest using Search and Advanced Search on the forum for Tivoweb and TivoWebPlus by Subject and/or in the message body depending how many posts you want to look at.

You can find most of the Tivoweb 1.9.4 modules at the www.wikipedia.org entry for Tivoweb and/or at www.ljay.org.uk

This is a long subject on which different people have different opinions. Essentially its best to install both and all the modules available for Tivoweb 1.9.4 and swap between that and TivoWebPlus 2.1 (which persistently changes and makes old external models redundant) using the relevant www.tivohackman.com modules for TivoWeb and TivoWebPlus.

To summarise there is no magic bullet to say that one is definitely better than the other in all possible situations.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

SJBrooks said:


> Wasn't there one where the green/red "button" which gave users an idea how far into the recording it was by changing in cake slices from green to red?


No. That one actually showed SP clashes. The more red; the more clashes


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Pete. I have tried both in the past but never really got TWP going. 

Maybe expect a new thread soon about switchng between TWP and TW;-)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Fred1 said:


> Thanks Pete. I have tried both in the past but never really got TWP going.


Old TivoWebPlus versions 1.0 to 1.3 was a lot more buggy but did support the extra UK specific and other add on modules we use with Tivoweb 1.9.4

TivoWebPlus 2.0 and 2.1 on the other hand are more stable (allegedly more stable than TivoWeb 1.9.4 according to some on here but not in my experience) but do not support any of the external add on modules for Tivoweb 1.9.4 or TivoWebPlus 1.0 to 1.3 without having parts of their code rewritten to cope with the new version of TivoWebPlus.

Also even if you got the external modules working with TivoWebPlus 2.0 by rewriting them the code for TivoWebPlus 2.1 has been altered so that these modules will again no longer work with it without further modification.:down:


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Pete - I appreciate the modifying of your advice as to TWP to be a little more generous. :up:

Can I just clarify the final point. TivoWebPlus 2.1 has been changed and modules *may* no longer work. It depends on what the module does. The changes required are documented, and when I looked briefly, not the kind that require a rewrite - more of a tweak.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Pete - I appreciate the modifying of your advice as to TWP to be a little more generous. :up:.


Colin,

Can I take it that you were responding to my post #5 in this thread rather than to my post #8


----------

